# setenv command



## theWALKER (Mar 2, 2010)

I must modify this command from linux command export

`export LD_LIBRARY_PATH=$LD_LIBRARY_PATH:/usr/local/pgsql/lib`

for make it full functional in FreeBSD 8
...somthing like this

`setenv LD_LIBRARY_PATH /usr/local/pgsql/lib`


I don't know if it's full "translate" and if this command make same result in FreeBSD

Thanks for help


----------



## sixtydoses (Mar 2, 2010)

`setenv LD_LIBRARY_PATH ${LD_LIBRARY_PATH}:/usr/local/pgsql/lib`


----------

